

Ask HN: What is the best FTP client for OS X? - marcamillion

Free would be preferable, but commercial is fine too.<p>I have been using Cyberduck, but it seems to spazz out when moving a large number of files - e.g. a rails project (both upload and download). I get a bunch of listing directory errors, etc.<p>FlashFXP on Windows works wonders for me, but am looking for something of that calibre on OS X.<p>Any suggestions?
======
eapen
Transmit! Or you can try free Filezilla

~~~
marcamillion
Thnx.

------
allenbrunson
I also used Cyberduck for a long time. It seems kind of ... suboptimal,
though. Like that other commenter, I recently sprung for a license for
Transmit. It works pretty well.

